# eco-complete expiration if unused



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You can definitely save it. Though, I wouldn't store it with the liquid intact. Just let it dry out and it'll be fine for later use.

Since Eco-Complete doesn't contain much of anything for plants, it'll be fine.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the answer.
Why do you say it has nothing for plants? It's talked about like it's one of the best


----------



## SunDevil76 (Jul 24, 2013)

kcoscia said:


> Thanks for the answer.
> Why do you say it has nothing for plants? It's talked about like it's one of the best


One of the things that makes Eco-Complete so good for plants is it has a high CEC (Cation Exchange Capacity) which means it has a high ability to retain nutrients that plants are able to use. Say if you use dirt or root tabs or a similar substrate based fertilizer, the Eco-Complete is able to store those nutrients as opposed to letting them escape into the water column. However, I don't believe it has any nutrients to begin with.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

ohhhhh okay so that's why people say pair with root tabs. because it will store those nutrients and return to the plants as needed

This is what their site says though 
"Why does Eco-Complete™ planted aquarium substrate outperform other products? For the same reason that Hawaii, Bali and Costa Rica are famous for lush, exuberant plant growth. The secret lies in rich basaltic volcanic soil which contains iron, calcium, magnesium, potassium, sulfur plus over 25 other elements to nourish your aquatic plants."


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

kcoscia said:


> This is what their site says though
> "Why does Eco-Complete™ planted aquarium substrate outperform other products? For the same reason that Hawaii, Bali and Costa Rica are famous for lush, exuberant plant growth. The secret lies in rich basaltic volcanic soil which contains iron, calcium, magnesium, potassium, sulfur plus over 25 other elements to nourish your aquatic plants."


Funny they don't mention NPK. I think plants use those too... 8)


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

Those are the macros right, and what they say is in it are micros? (Sorry i'm still pretty new)

and wouldn't that mean eco complete tanks would not need ferts in the water column, only in the substrate because eco complete releases it to both?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I use eco complete in my 75.....and while I do like it, it really doesn't contain much in the ways of nutrients. Depending on the style of tank you are doing, you can probably get away with just using root tabs to grow things, as the eco complete is good at absorbing the nutrients and making them available to plant roots.

However, some plants prefer to take in nutrients from their leafs or stems....and if you are doing a high-tech set up you will need to dose ferts into the water column.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I think it is hype. 
Sure, volcanic soil is very rich. But EC is not volcanic _soil_. 

Volcanic soil has had millions of years to break down into finer and finer material until you cannot tell where it came from. It is very fine, and has millions of years of growing things, dying & decomposing in it. The actions of the microorganisms also break down the volcanic particles, from gravel to sand to fine soil to individual elements or simple molecules, releasing the minerals (and yes, these are micros) for the use of all the macro and micro flora and fauna in the environment. 

EC is one particle size (or a certain small range of sizes) that is a lot like sand. The organic processes take time to build up and then break down the volcanic material (look how long Nature took!) until the mineral components that make up the sand-sized EC particles become available to the plants. Not just a few years in an aquarium. 

I agree with Sun Devil, the benefit is the high cationic exchange capacity. Whatever nutrients (macro or micro) enter the substrate, the substrate can hang onto them and make them available to the plants. You are adding fertilizer every time you feed the fish, every water change, and, of course, when you add things labeled fertilizer. 

It is sort of like saying that cupboards are good sources of fiber because they contain wood, and good nutrition because they contain food. 
The fiber is not available, because you are not eating the cupboard. It is not broken down into a form you can use. (tear apart the house and compost the parts, then grow a vegetable garden with the compost to get the use of the wood from the cupboards)
You eat the food the cupboards contain, then you replenish it with shopping, restocking the cupboards. 

Similarly, a good substrate might be made of stuff, which, in another form, is usable by the plants. This does not mean that the substrate itself is usable by the plants. Plants do not take in chunks of sand to get the minerals. 
The substrate can hold many of the elements and simple molecules the plants use as fertilizer. As they get used up you need to replace them.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

That was a very clear, excellent response. Thank you!


----------

